# Trafalgar Led...



## johnbaz

well, while the debate over qtz/mech's rages on the general forum,i'll spill the beans on what i got at the carboot this morning,ie a nice old trafalgar led that fired up as soon as i put two ag13 cells in (bugger me-they're biiiiig







) anyhow, the bracelet was knackered so i put a new one on and it's fine now









i also got a lip divers style watch (unused)that was actually going,it has a solid link bracelet and is boxed! for the princely sum of Â£1.50.

btw, i can recall when i was 16 yrs old i bought an led watch from tandy's, it cost thirty quid and took me six weeks to pay for it, i was only on about fourteen or fifteen quid a week























i also got quiet a few more non runners (scrap really) but they cost next to nothing.

rgds, john.


----------



## rhaythorne

Well done! My only LED (so far) is a Trafalgar too:


----------



## AlexR

Cool find,and nice LED Rich.I want a nice LED,butcannot be bothered to try and find one,intil Roy puts one in an update,I shall remain LEDless


----------



## Roger

Sadly, only have this one now..


----------



## johnbaz

wow,that one is in fine fettle rich,the one i got is a round dialed version,but has battle scars in the form of scratches through to the brass









i can't really complain as it was in a bag of watches that cost Â£1 for the lot







.

there was also one of those sekonda 18 jewel alarm watches,but the hairspring was all at one side and won't coax bac into shape,i have one stripped down somewhere,when i find it, i'll take the balance and slip it into this one as the dial is superb (black)

regards john.

ps. sorry for drifting off-topic in the quartz forum


----------



## johnbaz

ruddy 'ell another one,they're breeding like rabbits









nice one roger.

rgds john.


----------



## jasonm

This one of mines Trafalgar too...Thanks PG


----------



## johnbaz

oh jase,that bracelet is gorgeous.

don't you just gotta love b.o.r.









john.


----------



## johnbaz

sorry, the watch is a beaut too









john.


----------



## pg tips

I'd forgot about that. I've had two working ones recently and gave them both away









I bought a job lot of non tested off roy ages ago, only 1 worked which I gave to my brother, the rest I put on ebay and got 3 times back what I paid even though I advertised them as knackered!


----------



## Andy

Ah Yes

I remember the first LED I ever saw as a small child was a Trafalgar.

My Uncle Frank got it as an anniversary present from his Wife.

I remember well him opening up the lavish box.

He wouldn't take it out and show us for fear of us breaking it.

I seem to remember even then it was about Â£200 which in the late 60's / early 70's was a huge amount of dosh.

Now you pick em up at car boots for a few quid.

Sad when you think about it.


----------



## Griff

I had one for a fiver about 25 years ago









It was a huge battery eater


----------



## devs

Hi guys, rhaythorne I've just spotted your post and I have the same watch but its the gold plated version and the goldâ€™s warn off in places so I was wondering if there's a way to strip it back to the steel? I have a ultrasonic cleaner and was thinking of giving it a long bath.... what do you think?

Thanks,

Devs


----------



## rhaythorne

I'm afraid I have no idea, sorry







There are some here though who do know about such things. Bry maybe?


----------



## devs

No problem Rich, thanks anyway!


----------



## marius

devs said:


> Hi guys, rhaythorne I've just spotted your post and I have the same watch but its the gold plated version and the goldâ€™s warn off in places so I was wondering if there's a way to strip it back to the steel? I have a ultrasonic cleaner and was thinking of giving it a long bath.... what do you think?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Devs


Devs, I dont think the ultrasonic bath is going to do it. The proper way is electrolysis. You can use the gold plating solution, and reverse the polarity. That works quite well. I have also taken gold plating off by polishing with a small buff and burnishing compound on a Dremel. It also works very well, but of course it does take some of the sharp corners on the cases down as well.

If you like the gold, I would buff it up and re-plate.


----------



## TikTok

This brings back memories of my first LED...

I remember trying to ride my bike (girly Triumph 20 cos Mum thought a Chopper was to dangerious)to school.

Anyway I rode to school with my left hand on the handlebars then pushed the button on the watch with my right hand,then as quick as I could put my right hand on the handlebars,then lifted my left hand to try and get a glimpse of the time before the LEDs went out.

I remember at the time a Trafalgar was the brand to be seen with...but oh so pricey.

They must have made/branded/imported quite a few watches at the time


----------



## rhaythorne

TikTok said:



> Anyway I rode to school with my left hand on the handlebars then pushed the button on the watch with my right hand,then as quick as I could put my right hand on the handlebars,then lifted my left hand to try and get a glimpse of the time before the LEDs went out.










Great anecdote.


----------



## devs

Many thanks for the reply I will purchase some burnishing compound and have a go with my Dremel. I'm not keen on the Gold look plus its fading away anyhow so I might as well...

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## watchman57

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum, does anyone know where i can get a 702 rafalgar led box for my watch ?

Kind regards,

John.


----------



## chris.ph

Hens teeth and rocking horse shiit spring to mind lol, I would put it on saved searches on the bay and sit back and wait and wait


----------

